# Colloidal Silver and nursing?



## mamefati28 (Jun 25, 2007)

Is it ok for me to use Colloidal Silver throat spray by wellness while BF? I feel like I have seen that it is but I just wanted to double check.
THANK YOU


----------



## babyluvr (Mar 21, 2004)

i would guess it's fine..our mw used it for our nb, but check kellymom.com


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

I wouldn't.

Tom Hale has this to say on lactnet

http://community.lsoft.com/SCRIPTS/W...&F=&S=&P=29020

Quote:

Colloidal Silver is an antiquated product of old. It contains a
colloidal solution of Silver Iodide suspended in gelatin. It was used
many years ago (50-75) to treat local infections. Since this time we
have developed many newer products that are much safer. Please remember
that Iodine in high enough concentrations can suppress thyroid function
in a neonate.

Studies in 1932 (Lott and Christian J.APh.A. 21:141) basically proved
that colloidal silver did not kill bacteria at all. It is a worthless
product and should never be used, much less on a breast or nipple.

Please do not recommend this product. Certain Silver products are
excellent antibiotics, but they require very specific formulations to
be so.

Regards
Tom Hale


----------



## tinkentinken (May 12, 2007)

It seems like there is a huge scope of quality in the colloidal silver business - it's really a very complicated thing I found out, when I was trying to research which colloidal silver is actually effective. Many of the products out there probably are not beneficial, nor are they probably very harmful because the silver colloids are in such low concentration or not in an available state. I know a friend who claims that she successfully treated her mastitis with colloidal silver, but who knows. Anyway, I'm no expert, but I imagine that the amount you get in a throat spray wouldn't do any harm.


----------

